# Kann keine Blu Ray´s abspielen



## Sephriroth (8. Dezember 2011)

*Kann keine Blu Ray´s abspielen*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem und bin kurz vorm Verzweifeln.

Ich habe DIESES Notebook gekauft und möchte Blu Ray´s damit schauen.
Also habe ich DIESES Laufwerk gekauft und erfolgreich eingebaut.

Da ja kein Freewareplayer wie VLC und Co Blu Ray´s abspielen darf oder kann (wieso eigentlich?)
habe ich mir DIESE Power DVD Version gekauft.

Keine Blu Ray läuft mit dieser Software, auch nicht nachdem ich 3 Patches bzw Updates installiert habe.
Die automatische Aktualisierungsfunktion führt auch komischerweise zu Updates mit dem Namen wie  Acer_Arcade oder Lite On 

Firmwareupdates für das Laufwerk gibt es keine.
Computertreiber sind alle aktuell.
DVD´s werden abgespielt.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Gibts vielleicht doch eine Freeware oder günstige andere Alternativen?

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar!!!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Um welche Bluray handelt es sich denn? Evlt. liegt es nämlich am Film - manche machen auf PCs Probleme und lassen sich nur mit richtigen BluRay-Playern abspielen. Die Kopierschutz-Dinge rund um HDCP sind da halt teils SEHR streng, daher geht es u.a. auch mit Freware nicht, da es auch gewisse Lizenzkosten mit sich bringt, HDCP nutzen zu "dürfen"

UNd was kommt denn überhaupt für eine Meldung?

Grafiktreiber sind aber aktuell? Virenscanner auch mal ausschalten.


----------



## Sephriroth (9. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

Es kommt die Meldung das eine Aktualisierung vorliegt und ob ich diese laden möchte.
Dann kommt die Meldung das die Akt. erfolgreich war und nichts passiert.

Ich habe gerade eine Testversion von Power DVD 11 probiert und die funktioniert.

Dann versuch ich das jetzt mal mit Antivirus abschalten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

hattest Du denn maldas Notebook neu gestartet? Kann an sich ja nicht sein, dass es mit der Testversion geht, mit der Vollversion aber nicht. Oder hast Du eine "light"-Version gekauft? Bei Ebay ist es ja an sich eben extra eine BD-Edition.


----------



## Sephriroth (9. Dezember 2011)

Na ja die Ebay Version ist Power DVD 8 BD 
und die Testversion ist ja Power DVD 11

Ist auch um einiges teuer.
Der Link zu der Version die ich habe ist ja in meinem ersten Beitrag


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar, die Version hab ich gesehen.  ABer das ist ja trotzdem eine extra für BluRay...


Wenn aber Treiber usw. aktuell sind, Virenscanner aus und es trotzdem nicht geht, dann musst Du mal den Support anmailen von power DVD. Evlt auch ein Problem wegen win7, weil Version 8 schon älter ist?


Oder schau mal die CD/DVD genau an: ist die vielleicht an einen bestimmten Laufwerk- oder Grafikkartenhersteller gebunden? Das ist ja an sich eine "Bundle"-Version, die nciht zum verkauft gedacht ist, weil die vermutlich bei einer Graka oder Laufwerk dabei war.


ODER vielleicht sogar ein Regionalcode-Problem? Das ist ja keine deutsche Version von Power DVD...


----------



## Sephriroth (9. Dezember 2011)

Sooooo

Testversion wieder deinstalliert.

Gekaufte Version wieder installiert, alle Patche wieder installiert.

Jetzt die Meldung bei allen Blu Ray´s : Es befindet sich ein Datenträger mit nicht unterstütztem Format in Laufwerk D: 

Will jemand eine FAST neue Power DVD 8 BD Edition von mir kaufen?

Keine Ahnung,....Morgen,...oh,...ich meine Heute werde ich Windows mal frisch aufsetzen.
Die neu gekauften Notebooks sind ja immer mit viel zeug verseucht was keiner braucht,....vielleicht ja dann.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2011)

VLC und andere Gratisplayer können keine BR Discs wiedergeben weil sie keine Lizenzgebühren dafür entrichten.
Liegt der Datenstrom aber unverschlüsselt vor, kann VLC sehr wohl die Datei wiedergeben ( .m2ts ).

Bei deinem Problem gibts mehrere Gründe, die ein Abspielen verhindern könnten:

- PowerDVD BD Version zu alt und die BR zu neu
- ggf. wurden bestimmte Schlüssel zur Wiedergabe von kopiergeschützten Material auf die Blacklist gesetzt, ich erinnere mich dunkel darüber mal was gelesen zu haben & aus diesem Grund ist die alte Version nicht in der Lage neue BD abzuspielen
- HDCP Reihenfolge wird aufgrund der alten Version als "ungültig" angesehen & ein Abspielen so verhindert

Wobei ich eher 1. & 2. als mögliche Ursachen in Betracht ziehen würde ...


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Dezember 2011)

Bei der Testversion könnten möglicherweise einer der folgenden Einschränkungen ein Problem sein.


Die VC-1/H.264-Dateiwiedergabe in der Testversion ist auf PCs mit  Hardwarebeschleunigung beschränkt
Die Blu-ray-Wiedergabe in der Testversion ist auf PCs mit  Hardwarebeschleunigung beschränkt
Unterstützt nicht die Wiedergabe von CPRM- geschützten Inhalten
Unterstützt nicht die Wiedergabe von DTCP-IP- geschützten Inhalten
Gratis Testversion PowerDVD 11: Die Nr. 1 für Medien & Filme

Ich kenne mich mit Blu Rays aber zu wenig aus, kann daher nicht beurteilen ob z. B. CPRM überhaupt mit BR im Zusammenhang steht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

@MisterSmith: die Testversion geht ja, aber seine VOLLversion nicht - die ist allerdings eine schon ältere Version und zudem auch an sich eine für ein Grafikkarten oder Laufwerk-Bulde gedachte CD.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @MisterSmith: die Testversion geht ja, aber seine VOLLversion nicht - die ist allerdings eine schon ältere Version und zudem auch an sich eine für ein Grafikkarten oder Laufwerk-Bulde gedachte CD.


 Stimmt, du hast recht, sorry.


----------



## Sephriroth (10. Dezember 2011)

Also, auch nach Neuinstallation von Windows keine Chance mit dieser Software.

Hat also jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige Software?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2011)

Warum kein separater BluRayPlayer? So teuer wie diese Software normalerweise ist, macht das ja schon Sinn, und Du kannst dann auch ohne PC mal Filme schauen ^^

naja, gut: du hast jetzt dummerweise ja schon ein Laufwerk gekauft... 


ich kenn leider keine günstige software, da ich direkt nen Player gerkauft hab - Laufwerke sind ja noch nicht soooo lange relativ erschwinglich, und "damals" war ein BD-Laufwerl PLUS auch noch die Software fast so teuer wie ein Player...  zudem hab ich einen Fernseher, ich schaue nie Filme am PC.


----------

